# Just learned about tpo



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

While I have have known about my thyroid for 15 years, this is the first time to my knowledge that my tpo was run and it came back greater than 2000. I know this confirms hasimotos, but does it mean anything else?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

A negative test is normal
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/tests/003556.html

This antibody, historically referred to as the anti-microsomal antibody, is established as a sensitive tool for the detection of early subclinical autoimmune thyroid diseases, follow up of the response to immunotherapy and identification of at-risk cases for autoimmune thyroid diseases

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-5945/6/3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

That is "suggestive" of Hashi's and a myriad of other things. Cancer being one.

So, it would be prudent to get an ultra-sound of your thyroid and further testing; specifically Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed about the ultrasound!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Andros and Joplin. You would think that 15 year deep of having this issue, I would know more about it. I took for granted that treating with one med was enough, after this last bout of my meds being off and the symptoms it produced, I was completely shocked at how much more I need to me managing for myself. So to understand, the greater than 2000 only suggests the Hashimoto's? Dr. Said it was confirmation of it. So it could be other things too? I am reading through links here as well. I started a journal yesterday to track all the stuff I am learning as well as notes, questions, supplements, dietary changes etc. I am on a mission.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy Cow, the thyroid cancer can be a scary thing depending what type it is.  I sure hope that isn't the case if they check it out. Does the ultrasound show nodules?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, the ultrasound will show if you do or do not have nodules.

Hashi's and cancer are related. With Hashi's, you have an increased risk of cancer. Your TPO indicates an advanced case of Hashi's.

Most thyroid cancers are very slow growing and very treatable. Don't sweat it too much...just get it checked out.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok gotcha. Like I said in my intro post, I have had the thyroid issue for 15 years, but just haven't paid too much attention except when doses get off.

There is clearly so much more to pay attention to and work on. I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I very much understand.

This site has helped me so much to be a better advocate for my own health - I'm glad you are here!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

I see my Dr. On the fourth of August, I am going to ask for an ultrasound, do doctors usually scoff at this type of request? She changed my dose from 175 to 200 on my levothyroxine, so we will be rechecking in it several weeks, I am also going to ask her to check t3 t4 and free t4, to get a better picture of what is going on. Any other suggestions? She said we won't check tpo again since it confirmed Hashimotos, ones that sound correct?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Antibodies aren't usually checked regularly, so not checking TPO is fine.

Some doctors insist that they can't feel anything problematic so an ultrasound is not needed. I disagree with that approach. My GYN felt my thyroid ever year for ten years...it's wasn't
until the tumors were quite large that she was able to feel them. An earlier u/s would have saved me a lot.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, then I will ask she do the ultrasound. She has been pretty cool about my requests.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr ordered the thyroid US so we shall see what it says with my >2000 TPO


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting that ultrasound!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea hopefully rule out any issues


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, I am just kinda of hanging out waiting for my US on the 21st. In the meantime, I have been to my Physical Medicine Dr. for my back and they want to put me on Topamax for the back/nerve issues. Not sure if anyone has had experience with Topamax? The side effects look daunting.


----------

